# How do I make tiny cookie bits at scale for chocolate bars?



## Chomp (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I own a bean-to-bar chocolate factory and we are wanting to put out a version of the cookies and cream bar. To achieve this, we would need very tiny and round cookie bites. The taste should be similar to oreo's and the size should be about the size of a single rice crispy. The size is very important so we can deposit it inside the bar. Looking for methods, machines, and any other information we can get as it seems to be a mystery after searching the web. Thanks!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I ask why it's not possible to use crushed cookies as nearly everyone else does?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You can buy crushed oreos - they come in different "grinds" much like chopped heath bar does. Do you have a Restaurant Depot or other distributor near you? Or if you don't need all that much and you are buying cookies retail, you can scrape off the filling and just use a food processor


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

chefpeon said:


> Can I ask why it's not possible to use crushed cookies as nearly everyone else does?


If you dissect a Hershey's cookies and cream bar, they are little round bits, not crushed. Every size is the same. It affects the way it eats.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

harpua said:


> If you dissect a Hershey's cookies and cream bar, they are little round bits, not crushed. Every size is the same. It affects the way it eats.


Well, considering that Hershey is a multinational company that also makes cookies, it would seem they would easily be able to make teeny tiny cookies for their cookies and cream bar without negatively affecting food cost.

But a small business? I'd think the only way to get teeny tiny cookies for chocolate bars in a cost-effective way would be to buy them pre-made wholesale. Perhaps they exist, I don't know. But if that small business were to try to make them themselves, the cost to produce would add enough to the overall cost that the bars may end up being cost-prohibitive to the business and the consumer. I can't imagine the difference between eating teeny tiny cookies vs. crushed is going to tip the scale in favor of doing them that way.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What about making a cookie batter in the style of Tenkasu--tempura bits. A dribbled stream, somewhat self-spherification in the oil. You could screen it to size as needed


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

harpua said:


> If you dissect a Hershey's cookies and cream bar, they are little round bits, not crushed. Every size is the same. It affects the way it eats.


freeze the batter and run it through a grater, that should give you little pellets the size of a rice crispy.


----------

